# Abruzzo, Italy



## Owen

Hi
I'm considering a partially renovated property 5km from Montefino, Abruzzo in Italy.
Before I commit to a visit does anybody have any experience, knowledge or views of the area or the town?


----------



## Stravinsky

Hiya and welcome

I moved you to Italy where I hope you'll get more exposure, if you see what I mean


----------



## hillie

*Montefino*



Owen said:


> Hi
> I'm considering a partially renovated property 5km from Montefino, Abruzzo in Italy.
> Before I commit to a visit does anybody have any experience, knowledge or views of the area or the town?


Hi Owen my name is Marlon and living in Collecorvino what i know of Montefino it is lovely i have been there for a client and i think it is a good living there also when you want to go to Pescara to buy building materials it is not hours driving by car.
The only problem in the winter is the wether can be rough because it can be cold and snowing and misty.
Because it is a bit hilly in the autum and summer it can rain for a short period daily for more info you can always email use.

Regards Marlon.


----------

